# Master Corsa Concordia goes on trial



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23234637

Sorry for the duplication, tried to erase.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning binnacle.s.m.yesterday.18:21.re:master corsa Concordia goes on trial.i am not condoning hes actions.but with all the publicity hes had.i don't think hes got much chance of a impartial trial,will follow with interest,regards ben27


----------



## Jose Manuel Ortega (May 12, 2013)

Today July 20th, 2013, Italian court sentences...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/20/five-costa-concordia-guilty-shipwreck-italy


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you seen that he is claiming that the deaths were caused due to failure of the emergency generator !!! Simple question is how the hell did a vessel of that size get into such a position so as to go aground on rocks and as Captain he must accept that that was his responsibility. Plus may I ask how the hell he got to stand on the shore whilst passengers were still try to get off the wreck ??Take the accused down!


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

I haven't seen any details yet - but apparently the helmsman amongst others, has been given a prison sentence (suspended). It will be interesting to see how someone who in his position was presumeably under orders has been deemed culpable.


----------



## Jose Manuel Ortega (May 12, 2013)

The schettino Captain has declared a couple of months ago to he judge and accused the helmsman of several things, well, maybe to alter the course without any order. He is acting like a rat. This is why in Italy is a common say “ don´t be a schettino “ or “ you are a schettino “ . Schettino sounds like spanish cretino and like english cretin.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Jose Manuel Ortega said:


> The schettino Captain has declared a couple of months ago to he judge and accused the helmsman of several things, well, maybe to alter the course without any order. He is acting like a rat. This is why in Italy is a common say “ don´t be a schettino “ or “ you are a schettino “ . Schettino sounds like spanish cretino and like english cretin.


More like "don't be a ****t-ino" etc, In his view it was everyone else's fault, certainly not his.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The helmsman, Jacob Rusli Bin, was sentenced to 20 months. From what I have read his 'offence' was mainly around a failure to carry out an order. It also appears from the reports that had he carried out that order the ship would have hit the rocks head on and come to a very abrupt halt. 

The case has been adjourned until 23rd September. 
Sig. Schettino's lawyers have asked the trial judge to order investigations to be made on the ship in relation to emergency electrical equipment. 
Well, I imagine that the answer to that would be that the equipment concerned was under several metres of water, and remains so to this day. 

His defence also claims that he 'steered' the ship to safety after the collision. Interesting feat that one: How does one steer a big ship with no propulsion and no rudder? At the same time he now claims that there was no power. He can have it one way or the other, not both. 

I used to love dealing with Defendants like that - Get them in a hole and hand them a spade. 


PS: 'schettino' translates from Italian to English as 'roller skate'.


----------



## Jose Manuel Ortega (May 12, 2013)

*Steering and propulsion*

He should have steering and propulsión, otherwise how he could manage to do the track as in my two attachments.
Let me see if I am able to manage the two attachments


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

The emergency generator would be running and this would power at least one steering gear system.
The way on the ship would allow limited manoeuvring hence he was able to head for the shore.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Was discussed at length in Corsa Concordia thread.


> Looking at the plot and the photos would seem to suggest that he grounded and the ship had enough way on to carry the ship a couple of thouand metres or so off to the NNE. Once stopped she simply drifted back onto the rocks. There was no 'control' over the vessel... no engines or steering. The various photos show her on a southerly heading as she drifted towards the coast.


Jose's second thumbnail shows ship's track. If captain had intended to ground her or be near shore why did he not continue toward shore instead of turning back out to sea at?


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

A large ship would take several miles to come to a stop even with total loss of propulsion.
Her initial speed of 15knots would be reduced quickly as she came into contact with the rocks.
She could still be steered, although not very well with a list and flooding taking place.
The emergency generator also powers the nav aids.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Data from the VDR has been analysed and the reports show that:

following the initial grounding 5 compartments were flooded, containing much of the equipment needed for survivability.

The propulsion failed almost immediately, the steering failed shortly afterwards with the rudder hard to starboard.
The emergency generator started but power was intermitant and not sufficient for rudder or any form of propulsion.
For most of the time following impact the ship was on battery power.
The sea current was from the north, the wind was from the north east.
Having lost way the ship finally stopped and heeling to port, down by the stern turned under the influence of wind and current drifting onto the shore.

Sig Schettino claims to have steered the ship to its present location but also appears to agree that there was a problem with electrical power supply. I would suggest that the two are incompatible.


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

The emergency generator usually supplies steering and navaids.
If the generator was intermittent then this maybe why the Master's trial is suspended whilst they investigate the emergency electrical supply.
The emergency generator does not usually enable any form of propulsion.
I note "most of the time" the ship was on battery so I suppose the rest of the time it was on emergency generator supply.


----------

